# wieviel GTs haben wir alle zusammen ?!



## versus (10. März 2008)

beim anblick von jörgs neuem lotto und der der glänzenden schönheit hier neben mir auf der couch rolleyes: ) kam mir der gendanke mal die anzahl unserer GTs zu ermitteln.

ich dachte mir das so:
1. räder und rahmen zählen
2. schauen wie der aktuelle stand ist (da der erste post von mir sein wird, ist der erste stand gleich der anzahl meiner räder / rahmen)
3. eigene zahlen posten
4. eigene räder/rahmen zum aktuellen stand addieren und am ende des posts den stand grösse 6 und rot  aktualisieren
5. sollte aus einem rahmen ein rad werden, wird der stand dementsprechend angepasst

los gehts  

räder:
zaskar le rot
zaskar gelb
xcr 1000
xcr i2k
zr 2000

rahmen:
avalanche
xizang
noch nicht identifizierter rennradrahmen

stand:

5 / 3


----------



## gremlino (10. März 2008)

nur ein LTS Komplettrad alle anderen sind nicht GT
  

 6/3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (10. März 2008)

Ich interpretiere mal von den Teilen her komplette, aber des häuslichen Friedens willen (ihr kennt das ja  ) zerlegt im Karton schlummernde Räder als Komplettrad.

RR:
ZR 1.0 2004

BMX:
Pro Performer 1998

MTB:
Karakoram 1992
Zaskar LE 1993
XiZang 1995
IDXC 1.0 2004
Karakoram 1993 (Karton)
Zaskar 1998 (Karton)

Macht
Acht

*14/3*


----------



## maatik (10. März 2008)

Hehe, toller Fred   

hab nur eins dazuzusteuern, trotzdem stolz wie Oskar   :

1x ZASKAR Carbon Pro

15/3


----------



## Zaskar-Freak (10. März 2008)

O.K, wenn's denn sein soll:

Komplette Räder, nur GT's gezählt: 46

Rahmen: ebenfalls nur GT's : 13

Ich spar mit jetzt eine genaue Aufzählung, wen's interessiert findet das meiste davon in meinem Album oder aktuelle BIKE, Seite 202  


Macht dann also: 

61 / 16


----------



## Chat Chambers (10. März 2008)

63/17

Zaskar und Tequesta, Arrowhead-Rahmen


----------



## chrrup150 (10. März 2008)

Ich hab auch nur ein GT

Ein GT edge Rennrad

62/16


----------



## maatik (10. März 2008)

gleichzeitig.  ich richts mal.

64/17


----------



## LeFrankdrien (10. März 2008)

Hallo,

Räder RR

Edge Titan

MTBs

Xizang Team
Karakoram

Rahmen
I-Drive pro
ZR 1.0 Lotto mobistar
GT Zaskar
Xizang

67/21

VG
Peter


----------



## TigersClaw (10. März 2008)

5 komlette und keinen Rahmen mehr.

Zaskar Team 2007
Backwoods 97
Backwoods 95
ZR2000
Aggressor 07

*72/21*

Edit: Danke zaskar-le, Fehler berichtigt


----------



## zaskar-le (10. März 2008)

Bike: GT Zaskar LE 1993
Rahmen: GT Xizang, ca. 1997

73/22 (mit Tiger´s Rechenfehler... )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwinki86 (10. März 2008)

bike 
gt ruckus flowta
gt zaskar team

rahmen 
gt moto


75/23


----------



## GT-Sassy (10. März 2008)

Bike:
1. Avalanche 97
2. LTS 3 96´´
3. Tachylon 
4. Tequesta 94
5. Outpost 28"
6. Outpost 89´´
7. Tempest SS 95
8. Performer (Tochter)
9. Arrowhead (Tochter)
10. Tempest (Frau)´96

Rahmen:
1. Karakora 88
2. Karakoram 92
3. Palomar (Tochter)



85/26


----------



## Kruko (10. März 2008)

Tolle Idee 

Bikes:

GT Zaskar LE
GT Zaskar
GT ZR 1.0
GT Terramoto
GT Xizang
GT Psyclone
GT LTS 3000
GT STS DH

Rahmen
GT ZR Lotto pro (wechselt noch diesen Monat zu den Bikes )
GT Zaskar 20th anniversary
GT Force (defekt und NOS)
GT STS DH


93/30


----------



## GT-Hinterland (10. März 2008)

Bike:
GT Avalanche 2006
GT Avalanche 1991
GT Tequesta 1991

Rahmen:
GT Zaskar Race
GT Avalanche2007
GT ZR 1.0 Lotto

96/33


----------



## Manni1599 (10. März 2008)

Daggi und ich:
Avalanche 1990
Avalanche 1991
Avalanche 1994
Avalanche 2005
Avalanche 2006
Zaskar 1991
Zaskar 1995
Richter 8.0 1993
ZR 2000

9 Gesamt also:

105/33


----------



## hoeckle (10. März 2008)

bike:

GT Timberline ´85
GT Xizang ´92

Rahmen:

GT 20th ´08


107 / 34


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BonelessChicken (10. März 2008)

Bikes: 6
Avalanche 1991
Karakoram 1991
Avalanche 1992
Psyclone 1994
Zaskar 1995
LTS 1996

Rahmen: 0
keine mehr

113 / 34


----------



## Backfisch (10. März 2008)

Bikes: 
Ruckus
Talera
Outpost Trail

Rahmen: 
Zaskar

116 / 35


----------



## gwittmac (10. März 2008)

Ich brings nur noch auf zwei... eins hab ich leider verkauft.

1 Zaskar LE
1 XCR1000

beide komplett und fahrbereit

118/35


----------



## planetsmasher (10. März 2008)

Bikes:
Terramoto

Rahmen:

STS XCR



119/36


----------



## GTdanni (10. März 2008)

Prima Sache. 

Also ich hab 4 Komplette Räder und einen Rahmen (noch) 




Cu danni 


123/37


----------



## tomasius (10. März 2008)

Ich zähle morgen mal durch.  

Schöner Thread!  

Tom


----------



## mountymaus (10. März 2008)

Kompletträder:
GT-Xizang 1999
GT- LTS-1 1996
GT- Karakoram 1992
GT- Zaskar race 2001
GT- ZR 1.0 2004
GT- ZR 3000 1998

Frames:
GT- Jubi Zaskar Modell 2008
GT- STS DH 1997

129/39


----------



## gnss (10. März 2008)

Kompletträder:
GT-Timberline 1996
GT- Avalanche 2006 oder so

131/39


----------



## Road Rider (10. März 2008)

Kompletträder:
Karakoram 93
Zaskar 96
ZaskarLE 98

Rahmen:
2x ZaskarLE 96

Kai


macht bisher:

134/41


----------



## versus (10. März 2008)

der thread geht ja ab wie schmitts katze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (10. März 2008)

zwei zassis und haufenweise rahmen auch im aufbau aber ich bin penibel wenns nicht rollt isses ein rahmen.

also 


*zu 136 / 56*

ohne goat, yeti, ventana und peugeot....


----------



## Deleted61137 (10. März 2008)

*Bikes:*

1 x Zaskar in 16" aus 1996
1 x Zaskar LE in 18" aus 1997


*Rahmen:*

1 x Zaskar in 19" aus 1996



*138 / 57*


----------



## Master | Torben (10. März 2008)

*Bikes:*

GT IDrive5

*139 / 57*


----------



## minhang (11. März 2008)

Da in weniger als in einem Monat mein Rahmen zum Rad wird (nackt ist er schon lange nicht mehr) ernenne ich 
mein _93er Zaskar LE_ mal zur 140!

*140 / 57*


----------



## oldschooler (11. März 2008)

Räder:
Karakoram 92 Tequila Sunrise
Karakoram 93 Ferrari Red
Karakoram 94 Violett
Terramoto 94

Rahmen:
Zaskar 97

144/58


----------



## GT-Man (11. März 2008)

Räder:
Zaskar 92er
Zaskar LE 93er
Zaskar LE 93er purple
Zaskar 98er
Zaskar LE 98er
Zaskar LE 98er
Zaskar LE 2000er
Zaskar Team 2004er
Ruckus Trail 2004er
RTS-2 94er
LTS DH 96er
LTS Team 96er
XCR 1000 99er
XCR 1000 99er teamfarben
Lobo DH 2000er teamfarben
i-2k 2000er
STS-1 97er
Lobo STS 98er
STS XCR 2000er
STS XCR 1000
Vengeance 97er
Edge 97er

Rahmen:
Zaskar 91er
Zaskar 97er frostd red
Zaskar 97er ballburnished
Zaskar Race 2001er
Zaskar Re-issue kommt Ende des Monats
RTS-2 94er
i-2k 2000er
i-drive Expert 2004er
STS XCR 2000 99er
Vengeance 97er

166/68


----------



## burschilan (11. März 2008)

Leider nur ein Rahmen, aber es wird fleißig gekauft und geschraubt!

Rahmen:
Zaskar LE BB ´96


166/69


----------



## Bastieeeh (11. März 2008)

Wie kümmerlich dagegen meine Liste aussieht. Na vielleicht wird's dieses Jahr noch ein Zaskar...

Räder:

1x ZR 1.0

Rahmen:

keine

167/69


----------



## KONI-DU (11. März 2008)

Eigene Räder :
GT Terramoto

Rahmen (leider defekt)
GT Zaskar LE
GT XCR1000

168/71


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karakoram95 (11. März 2008)

Also Räder habe ich folgende:

GT Karakoram 1995
GT Zaskar Team 2007 (soll die Woche fertig werden !)

Rahmen:

GT Zaskar re-issue 2008



170/72


----------



## Boramaniac (11. März 2008)

GT STS 1000DS





171/72


----------



## bofh (11. März 2008)

Das Ricochet meiner besseren Hälfte und mein 2005er Zaskar:
173/72

E.


----------



## kingmoe (11. März 2008)

Ich habe ja ausgemistet, aber es ist noch was da  
Komplett: 2x Zaskar, Talera, 2x Ruckus, Tequesta, Edge, Ballonrenner

Rahmen: LTS-1, i-Drive5, 2x Zaskar, Avalanche, Outpost, Bravado, 2x Stahl-MTB, Performer BMX, ZR5000, 24" BMX-Cruiser, Hybrid

Shit, ist das noch viel Zeug...

181/85


----------



## mistertom52070 (11. März 2008)

Komplettrad GT Zaskat 1997  


182/85


----------



## ikimasu (11. März 2008)

182/85 + 1 GT LTS 1997 =

183/85 

Jetzt kommen die Eichhörnchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckelchen (11. März 2008)

2x Zaskar
1x Aggressor
1x ZR 

187/85


----------



## alf2 (11. März 2008)

1x bravado LE 1993
1x Avalanche 0.5 2005
1x IDXC 1.0 2005
1x ZR 3000 NOS 1999

191/85


----------



## salzbrezel (11. März 2008)

1x Zaskar Race 2001 Straßenaufbau
1x Zaskar Race 2001 MTB-Aufbau
1x STS 1000DS 1998
1x LTS 5 1996

(1x Corratec Superbow Team - zählt nicht)

*195/85*


----------



## oliversen (11. März 2008)

Also, wie war das? Alles was nicht faehrt ist Rahmen? Also gut...

Bikes:
Psyclone '95
Lightning '97
Avalance '98
ZR Team '99
Peace '2007

Rahmen:
Zaskar LE '93
Performer Pro '2007

macht
200/87

oliversen


----------



## Storck74 (11. März 2008)

Bike

1 Rebound 1996 20" Original

Rahmen

1 Zaskar LE 1998 16" Poliert als Deko

201/88

Markus


----------



## -lupo- (11. März 2008)

Fahrfertiges Alu:

'98 GT Avalanche 
'01 GT i-Drive 2.0
'04 Gt Ruckus i-Drive 1.0

Rahmen:

'01 GT DHi

Macht also:

204/89


----------



## versus (11. März 2008)

so gei... äh porno:

bis jetzt stehen wir bei 4.34 rädern + 1.9 rahmen pro nase !!!


----------



## laxerone (11. März 2008)

ich heb den schnitt

Fahrfertig (aber nicht mehr lange, wird alles umgebaut):
93er Zaskar LE (purple)
96er Zaskar LE (rot)
2 x 96er Avalanche BB

Rahmen:
Zaskar/Zaskar LE eloxiert (div Jahrgänge): 2 x schwarz, 2 x türkis, 2 x blau, 1 x burple, 2 x BB, 1 x grün

Zaskar lackiert: 1 x gelb

1 x Team RTS
1 x BB LTS

macht

208/102


----------



## zaskar-le (11. März 2008)

versus schrieb:


> so gei... äh porno: bis jetzt stehen wir bei 4.34 rädern + 1.9 rahmen pro nase !!!



oh gott ich bin unter Durchschnitt


----------



## minhang (11. März 2008)

ok, und am Ende verteilen wir die GTs gerecht auf alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (11. März 2008)

OMG!   Zwei Tage nicht hier und dann sowas als Einstieg! Falls das mit dem Termin des Treffens dieses Jahr funktionieren sollte, bringe ich meine Freundin auch mit. (sie arbeitet in der Suchtberatung...........)  
Also:

fahrbereit:    2x Zaskar
                  1x Backwoods
211/102
(und hoffentlich bald noch ein weiterer Rahmen...)


----------



## Ketterechts (11. März 2008)

Geiler Thread

Bikes:

LTS Thermoplast
GT Zaskar BB
GT Zaskar türkis
GT Zaskar purple
GT Pantera
GT Tequesta
GT Karakoram tequila sunrise
GT Xizang

Rahmen 

GT LTS
GT Tequesta?
GT Timberline

Macht dann

*219/105*


----------



## versus (11. März 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> oh gott ich bin unter Durchschnitt



na dann auf, auf:

http://sport.search.ebay.de/gt_Rads...2QQsargnZQ2d1QQsaslcZ3QQsbrftogZ1QQsofocusZbs


----------



## razor1982 (11. März 2008)

Zaskar Team 2001!
Auf Empfehlung von Euch!!!
Dankeeeeee =)))

220/105


----------



## zaskar-le (11. März 2008)

Noch ein wenig Statistik: Wenn wir dem anderen Volkszählungs-Fred hier Glauben schenken könnten, stellt die GT-Fraktion nach aktuellem Stand (Rahmen als Bikes gerechnet  ) genau 8,0432172869147659063625450180072 % der Bikes.

OK, hinkt. 
Da kommen ja sicher noch mehr hier


----------



## hoeckle (12. März 2008)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Noch ein wenig Statistik: Wenn wir dem anderen Volkszählungs-Fred hier Glauben schenken könnten, stellt die GT-Fraktion nach aktuellem Stand (Rahmen als Bikes gerechnet  ) genau 8,0432172869147659063625450180072 % der Bikes.
> 
> OK, hinkt.
> Da kommen ja sicher noch mehr hier


 
Naja, der ist nicht ganz aktuell, ich habe nicht nachgebessert... 

Und der Vergleich hinkt tatsächlich, denn es werden ja nur die GT´s gezählt. Mann müsste also eine version 1.2 der Zählung updaten, in der die Yeti´s, Goat´s, Ibise und anderes Getier mitgezählt werden. Und von da, zu einem Classic Exil ist es dann nicht mehr weit...


----------



## Janikulus (12. März 2008)

Räder:
Zaskar LE
Zaskar
STS 1000DS
LTS 1
Xizang
STS Lobo
Dyno Slammer

Rahmen:
LTS Thermo
Zaskar LE rotelox
20th

227/108


----------



## gtbiker (13. März 2008)

GT Tempest
GT BMX
229/108


----------



## UKW (14. März 2008)

2 Zaskars und ein Aggressor

232/108


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alecszaskar (14. März 2008)

fahrbereit:
2x GT Zaskar 91
Zaskar Race
Karakoram 91
ZR 1.0
LTS 1 95
Outpost Trail
Outpost Ladies Mountain Bike


Rahmen:
20th
Windstream
2x Karakoram
28' Cruiser (Name mir unbekannt)
LTS 1
LTS Thermo

240 / 115


----------



## enfantterrible (14. März 2008)

ein zusammengeschustertes 93er Ricochet 

241 / 115


----------



## GT-Hinterland (15. März 2008)

Update:
+ 1x  GT ZR 2000 

242 / 115


----------



## GT-Oldschool (17. März 2008)

... und meine noch:

+ 1 Stck. 20"-BMX Race Pro-Series 1987
+ 1 Stck. 24"-BMX Race Cruiser 2007 
+ 1 Stck. 20"-BMX Freestyler 2005
+ 1 Stck. 26"-MTB Zaskar 2005

246 / 115


----------



## Manuel78 (17. März 2008)

...nicht grad viel aber kann ja eh nur eins fahre ;o)

1x ´99 GT BACKWOODS 18"

*247 / 115*

....such aber noch en Zaskar M/18" Disk


----------



## Lousa (17. März 2008)

Manuel78 schrieb:


> ...nicht grad viel aber kann ja eh nur eins fahre ;o)
> 
> 1x ´99 GT BACKWOODS 18"
> 
> *247 / 115*



me too  

1x ´98 GT BACKWOODS 18"

*248 / 115*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoNu (17. März 2008)

249/115

GT Ruckus 1.0 i-drive


----------



## Shakur (17. März 2008)

...dann will ich auch mal:

251 / 115

1x Zaskar ´98
1x Zaskar LE `98


----------



## IT-one (18. März 2008)

ich fahre ein GT Lopes 55 und dann hab ich noch zwei lts rahmen zu hause liegen mit dem vorderbau aus carbon...


----------



## Bastieeeh (18. März 2008)

IT-one schrieb:


> ich fahre ein GT Lopes 55 und dann hab ich noch zwei lts rahmen zu hause liegen mit dem vorderbau aus carbon...



= *252 / 117*


----------



## Davidbelize (18. März 2008)

7 ganze und 4 rahmen


259/121


was gelbes kommt bald dazu


----------



## Jens-Schorsch (18. März 2008)

hab "nur" 1

*260/121*


----------



## GT-Man (19. März 2008)

Zwei neue Rahmen sind dazu gekommen:
1 Xizang 1994er
1 LTS 1996er

*260/123*


----------



## KaZuO (19. März 2008)

1x Zaskar LE '95

*261/123*


----------



## patrol (19. März 2008)

Leider nur ein Avalanche

262/123


----------



## alecszaskar (19. März 2008)

GT-Man schrieb:


> .... neue Rahmen sind dazu gekommen:
> 1 Xizang 1994er


Konntest Du heute Nacht gut schlafen??

Glückwunsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SplashingKrusty (19. März 2008)

2005er Zaskar Custom

leider auch nur eins, aber evtl. kommt bald noch n "Sofa" dazu  


263/123


----------



## Karakoram95 (21. März 2008)

Da ich den Jubi-Rahmen dem Händler zurück gebe muss ich korrigieren!

263/122


----------



## versus (21. März 2008)

Karakoram95 schrieb:


> Da ich den Jubi-Rahmen dem Händler zurück gebe muss ich korrigieren!
> 
> 263/122



oh mann, ich finds echt schade, aber ich kann dich sehr gut verstehen!

vielleicht kommt ja bald ein carbon zaskar dazu


----------



## Kruko (21. März 2008)

Update:

Der Lotto ist fast Fertig. Fehlt nur noch die Kette 

264/121


----------



## Karakoram95 (21. März 2008)

versus schrieb:


> oh mann, ich finds echt schade, aber ich kann dich sehr gut verstehen!
> 
> vielleicht kommt ja bald ein carbon zaskar dazu




Wir werden sehen! Vielleicht find ich ja noch einen Jubi Rahmen der meinen Ansprüchen gerecht wird  !!


----------



## versus (21. März 2008)

wollen wir es hoffen !


----------



## Backfisch (21. März 2008)

Ich war shoppen 

264/123


----------



## gt-kolli (28. März 2008)

war mal zufällig im Keller


*274/126*[]
STS1
Zaskar LE 2X
XCR300
Idrive5
Ruckus Singlespeed
ZR1.0
Kinderbike
Timberline
Idrive Marathon

Rahmen:
20th bald sinds zwei
Xizang
Stahlrahmen Rennrad ? Größe54


----------



## Deleted 76843 (28. März 2008)

Schöner Tread. Hab ein Gt Timberline Stahlrahmen auf dem Schrott liegen sehen. Hm..was soll ich sagen, gerettet 

*274/127*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Man (28. März 2008)

Wurden eigentlich die zurückgegebenen Anniversary-Rahmen schon abgezogen?


----------



## tomasius (28. März 2008)

Meine Bestandsaufnahme (Schreck  ):


*Räder:*

Xizang, poliert, 18" aus ca. 1990 (Sieger 2008, Kategorie Classic GT)  
Zaskar, BB, 18" aus 1991
Zaskar, BB, 16" aus 1991
Tequesta, daktari black, 18" aus 1992
Outpost, weiß, 18" aus ca. 1988 


*Rahmen:*

Xizang, poliert, 18" aus 1998 (Teilhaber, 50%  )
Zaskar, frost red, 19"  aus 1997
Zaskar, BB, 18" aus 1995 (NOS, NOS, NOS  )
Avalanche, roh, aus 1992 (Baustelle)
Karakoram, roh, aus 1990 (Baustelle)

*279/132* 

Eventuell habe ich noch den ein oder anderen Rahmen vergessen.  
Werde es dann selbstverständlich noch nachtragen.  

Tom


----------



## versus (28. März 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Xizang, poliert, 18" aus 1998 (Teilhaber, 50%  )



korrektur:

*279 / 131,5* 

ich würde feri dann um die zweite hälfte bitten


----------



## tomasius (28. März 2008)

... ich wollte auch erst *131,5* schreiben.    

WALDORF (hoeckle), bitte 0,5 Rahmen ergänzen!  

Tom


----------



## versus (28. März 2008)




----------



## hoeckle (28. März 2008)

Danke Volker!  

Na zum Glück kommt der Rahmen ja erstmal zu mir. Statler immer dieses Brustschwimmen.... 


*279/132*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (28. März 2008)

@Waldorf:

Es wird doch nicht etwa darauf hinauslaufen...   







Tom


----------



## oldman (28. März 2008)

so, jetzt muss ich aber auch mal:

Räder:
Xizang 18"
Xizang 16"
Psyclone gelb 18" (demnaechst geht das nach Berlin)

Rahmen:
Zaskar 20th (demnaechst retour an Haendler)
Psyclone schwarz 18" (auf dem Weg zu mir)

*282/134*


----------



## Chat Chambers (28. März 2008)

*282 / 135*

STS DH


----------



## mountymaus (31. März 2008)

*282/136*

Familienzuwachs....


----------



## Raule83 (31. März 2008)

283/136

Zaskar Race Komplettrad


----------



## Janikulus (3. April 2008)

284/136

ZR 1000 aus 1999


----------



## Überholverbot (5. April 2008)

komplettrad 97er LTS Team

rahmen 97 LTS Team NOS

285/137


----------



## zaskar76 (5. April 2008)

Als was zählen Räder die zwar vollständig aber komplett zerlegt sind?


----------



## Bastieeeh (5. April 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach als Rahmen.


----------



## Backfisch (5. April 2008)

Temporär zerlegt - Komplettrad.

Riesige Restekiste plus Rahmen - Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (5. April 2008)

Ach macht doch was ihr wollt draus, 2 zusammen gebaute, 8 vollständig zerlegte und 3 die nicht komplett sind/Rahmen.
Macht 12 Zaskars + 1 Edge...


----------



## versus (5. April 2008)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Ach macht doch was ihr wollt draus, 2 zusammen gebaute, 8 vollständig zerlegte und 3 die nicht komplett sind/Rahmen.
> Macht 12 Zaskars + 1 Edge...



ich hab mit dem quatsch ja angefange, also nehme ich das in die hand:

295/140

dazu kommt bei mir ein xizang rahmen weg und ein xizang rad dazu   :

296/139


----------



## Backfisch (11. April 2008)

2 Rahmen verkauft: 
14,5er Zaskar 1999
18er Zaskar 1997

296/137


----------



## redsandow (12. April 2008)

tachyon 91
zaskar 91
avalanche 92
karakoram 92
richter 8.0 92
zaskar le 93
rts team 93
xizang 93
karakoram 96
psyclone 96
zaskar 96
sts 1000 96
gt cruiser 97
ruckus 2.o 01
ruckus id 1.0 02
ruckus 2.0 04
mach 1 03 (tochter)
it1 06
dhi team 07
peace 08

rahmen:
sts lobo 98
sts dh 98
lts 1000 97
zaskar le 93

*316/141*


----------



## Backfisch (12. April 2008)




----------



## versus (12. April 2008)

das klingt nach einer respektablen sammlung

*redsandow  Benutzeralbum 
redsandow hat noch keine Fotos ins Benutzeralbum hochgeladen. *

was ist denn da los? komm, knipse zur hand und ab in den velokeller


----------



## cleiende (12. April 2008)

1 Zugang: Avalanche 1992, Rahmen


*316/142*


----------



## B-Ston3D (12. April 2008)

*317/142*


----------



## alecszaskar (12. April 2008)

2 x Karakoram
1 x Avalanche Rahmenset '92

319/143

Wird Zeit mal zu fotografieren.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## minhang (14. April 2008)

Rahmen numero 144 - ein ZR 4000.

*319/144*


----------



## Stemmel (15. April 2008)

Rahmen:
Borrego 96 

319 / 145


----------



## rob (15. April 2008)

GT Psyclone 1993 (mit größtenteils aktuellen Teilen)
GT Avalanche 1991 (als Singlespeeder im Aufbau, bald fertig)


321 / 145

rb


----------



## joines (15. April 2008)

GT Avalanche '93 - Rahmen
GT Backwoods '94 - Rahmen

*321 / 147*

Ich stell beizeiten mal Bilder davon rein


----------



## tofu1000 (15. April 2008)

Beinah hätt ich's vergessen:
+STS DS  
*321 / 148*


----------



## kingpin166 (15. April 2008)

GT Avalanche '07er Komplettrad

322 / 148


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (15. April 2008)

Zaskar 06 gekauft
Backwoods 97 zerlegt

*322 / 149*


----------



## alecszaskar (26. April 2008)

Richter 8.0  
Zaskar 

*323 / 150*


----------



## GT-Sassy (27. April 2008)

+Palomar 14,5"
+Timberline 20"
+Tempest (zerlegt)

322/153


----------



## Kint (27. April 2008)

*323 / 152*


----------



## Kint (27. April 2008)

blödzinn...hatte ja die neuanschaffungen vergessen... 

also 

323 / 154

(wobei einer gengen einen anderen ausgetauscht wurde....)


----------



## Bastieeeh (28. April 2008)

+ 1x Zaskar 19" BB

*323 / 155*


----------



## B-Ston3D (9. Mai 2008)

Zaskar 18" in turkis
*323 / 156*


----------



## brotondi (12. Mai 2008)

na dann mache ich mal mit ... stelle aber fest, dass ich gestern definitiv zu lange im Forum war: Musste den ersten Post glaub 10x lesen bis ich begriffen habe, wieso es denn nicht 2 Räder je Rahmen gibt 

Mein GT-Bestand ist aber etwas bescheiden:
1 LTS Thermoplast 1996

324/156


----------



## schocger (13. Mai 2008)

Also Dyno zählt auch dazu?!
Ich hab einen 1996er LowRider - BeachCoaster.


----------



## GT-Man (13. Mai 2008)

schocger schrieb:


> Also Dyno zählt auch dazu?!
> Ich hab einen 1996er LowRider - BeachCoaster.



Naja, irgendwie nicht. GT ist halt GT, auch wenn beide Marken zusammengehören. Aber dann müssten wir mittlerweile auch Can.... uuuarks miteinbeziehen - und das will doch wirklich keiner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (13. Mai 2008)

Oder die in D extrem seltenen "Mt. Shasta" MTBs.


----------



## chrrup150 (16. Mai 2008)

jetzt hab ich auch endlich mein ZASKAR)
team 2007 
324/157


----------



## mountymaus (16. Mai 2008)

Mein Zaskar LE und mein STS DH sind fertig 

326/155


----------



## spatzel (16. Mai 2008)

Also,dann werf ich auch noch was innen Topf:
Bikes:
Zaskar LE 1992
Zaskar LE 1998 cosmic sunrise
Kinder Zaskar 

Rahmen:
RTS-3 1996
Zaskar  20th anniversary (Teile sind eigentlich komplett vorhanden,aber ich zähls mal trotzdem zu den Rahmen....)

329/157


----------



## aggressor2 (17. Mai 2008)

soo ... da bin ich auch dabei  

aggressor 2004
zaskar team 2007

macht am ende genau:
331/157


----------



## hoeckle (17. Mai 2008)

Neuzugang... 

GT Performer 1997 blau

332/157


----------



## TwimThai (17. Mai 2008)

Na dann muss ich hier auch mal mein:

GT Avalanche (1991? Teamlackierung?)

dazu zählen!


Damit sinds dann:


333/157


----------



## Kint (17. Mai 2008)

TwimThai schrieb:


> Na dann muss ich hier auch mal mein:
> 
> GT Avalanche (1991? Teamlackierung?)
> 
> ...



hm.... teamlack wäre 91 entweder ballburnished oder titan natur oder imron gelb... was isses denn nu ?  ich tippe auf midnight aurora....


----------



## TwimThai (17. Mai 2008)

Ich hab mal das Foto von Rob kopiert, da steht was von 1991er Team dabei - ich bin ja nicht so der Experte. Aber auf jeden Fall ists die gleiche Lackierung. Mit Midnight Aurora hättest du dann ja richtig getippt, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (17. Mai 2008)

TwimThai schrieb:


> Ich hab mal das Foto von Rob kopiert, da steht was von 1991er Team dabei - ich bin ja nicht so der Experte. Aber auf jeden Fall ists die gleiche Lackierung. Mit Midnight Aurora hättest du dann ja richtig getippt, oder?



yepp der farbton (oder vielmehr die) heisst so.... das team fuhr den farbton udn das bike aber nicht .... wenn stahl dann psyclone in gelb....

sowas...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4758389&postcount=71

allerdings ein 92er...-


----------



## TwimThai (17. Mai 2008)

Dann hab ich das in dem anderen Thread falsch aufgeschnappt. Danke für die Infos.


----------



## zenfire (22. Mai 2008)

Ich hab 2 im Angebot:

1. 1996 Zaskar LE (BB)
2. ca.2000 LTS1 von ebay  (für meine Freundin als Leihgabe)

somit:

335/157


----------



## Backfisch (22. Mai 2008)

Muss mal wieder updaten...

18" USA-Zaskar und 14,5" USA-Zaskar weg (aber beide im Forum), 18" Zaskar X neu reingekommen.

335/156]


----------



## Überholverbot (22. Mai 2008)

96er Zaskar LE, schwarz eloxiert, 19Zoll
10961513

336/156


----------



## muttipullover (22. Mai 2008)

Ich auch,

Karakoram 1992
Zaskar      1998

338/156


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (25. Mai 2008)

339/156

Ganz vergessen: Hier steht ja ein 20"-GT-Kinderbike. Jetzt müssen meine Patenkinder nur noch reinwachsen.


----------



## zaskar-le (3. Juni 2008)

Yipieeeeh

340/155


----------



## tomasius (3. Juni 2008)

Ach ja!  

BB Zaskar 1993 14,5"

340/156

Tom


----------



## Backfisch (3. Juni 2008)

Einen neuen Rahmen für meine Frau (Geburtstag Mitte Juli!) und ein Avalanche BB für mich.

340/158


----------



## der Steelman (4. Juni 2008)

mein 93er zaskar le rahmen gehört jetzt auch dazu  



_summaro summaro _340/159


----------



## GTTEMPEST (4. Juni 2008)

So Noch 2 Dazu

96er GT Tempest
08er GT Avalanche 1.0 mit V-Brakes

342/ 159


----------



## Kint (5. Juni 2008)

korrektur 

343 / 158


----------



## oldman (10. Juni 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> so, jetzt muss ich aber auch mal:
> 
> Räder:
> /Xizang 18"
> ...



korrektur:
xizang 18"
xizang 16"
psyclone 18"
lts 16"

20th ist weg
gelbes psyclone ist weg


343/158


----------



## aggressor2 (11. Juni 2008)

Haha! heute is mein zweiter 07er zaskar team rahmen gekommen! der wird aufgehoben. u somit: 343/159


----------



## Ronaan (11. Juni 2008)

Ein Karakoram 1992
und ein halbes Team Avalanche (1991?) - also eigentlich momentan nur der Rahmen.



344/160


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manuel78 (12. Juni 2008)

Hab heut mein 2000 Zaskar Team Rahmen bekommen !


*344/161*


----------



## flexluger (14. Juni 2008)

hi,

kann noch nen Timberline '95 (?), Tempest '97, Zaskar LE '98 und nen LTS Spin '97 beisteuern...





348/162


----------



## flexluger (14. Juni 2008)

sorry soll heißen





348/161

die 162 sind mir so für einen Rahmen XCR 1000 weiß/blau rausgerutscht   das ich noch dringend suche (Größe L) Vielleicht kann ja jemand helfen   die Zahl ändert sich ja dann nicht ....


----------



## versus (22. Juni 2008)

versus schrieb:


> räder:
> zaskar le rot
> zaskar gelb
> xcr 1000
> ...


plus ein blau eloxierter zaskar le rahmen 
macht dann
348/162


----------



## dr.juggles (23. Juni 2008)

glückwunsch versus! sei froh dass er 18 zöllich war 

aktuell:


348 / 164

bin wieder total zaskar infiziert nachdem mir vor 3 jahren mein 99er bb gebrochen ist.
habe nen 96er bb und nen 96er frosted red rahmen, werden so nach und nach zusammengebastelt.


----------



## ceee (23. Juni 2008)

Hey.

Dann zähl ich mal mein Karakoram drauf, welches noch im Aufbau ist. Darf dann nur nicht vergessen den Zähler hier umzustellen wenns fertig ist 

348 / 165

Chris...


----------



## alecszaskar (26. Juni 2008)

alecszaskar schrieb:


> fahrbereit:
> 2x GT Zaskar 91
> Zaskar Race
> Karakoram 91
> ...



dazugekommen:
fahrbereit:
+ Xizang
+ LTS Team 
- 1 Karakoram Tequila sunrise (bleibt aber hoffentlich im Forum)
Rahmen:
+ Zaskar Team
+ Idrive 1.0
+ Zaskar 


349 / 168


----------



## kek0r (26. Juni 2008)

1x Avalanche 2.0 Disc (2003er)

350/168


----------



## ReeN! (26. Juni 2008)

1x GT Chucker 1.0
351/168


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mareskan (26. Juni 2008)

Räder:
1x GT Zaskar BJ ´91
1x GT Zaskar BJ ´93

Rahmen:
2x GT Zaskar Bj ´91
1x GT Zaskar BJ ´92


353/171


----------



## Manni1599 (27. Juni 2008)

Der i.Drive Pro Rahmen ist da! (Danke an Peter!)

353/172


----------



## Janikulus (27. Juni 2008)

ein Rahmen weniger --> ein Bike dazu!

20th ist aufgebaut

354/171


----------



## versus (27. Juni 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Der i.Drive Pro Rahmen ist da! (Danke an Peter!)
> 
> 353/172



aha! manni goes comfort 

guter rahmen


----------



## minhang (30. Juni 2008)

Dann nehme ich hier mal eine Änderung vor...
aus Rahmen wird Rad.

*355/170*


----------



## KaZuO (14. Juli 2008)

+ 1 Zaskar '96 Rahmen

*355/171*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (14. Juli 2008)

i-Drive wird schon fleißig gefahren:

356/170


----------



## Backfisch (17. Juli 2008)

Meine Frau hat ihr vorgezogenes Geburtstagsgeschenk bekommen:

Ein GT Aggressor!

357/170


----------



## LH_DJ (19. Juli 2008)

Zaskar LE 1996
als SSP aufgebaut
358/170

www.dorgas.de


----------



## dummdoom (20. Juli 2008)

1 x 2008 Avalanche 1.0

*359/170*


----------



## chrrup150 (20. Juli 2008)

Ein Rad ist fertig geworden
Zaskar Team ´07

360/ 169


----------



## meik.t (20. Juli 2008)

avalanche 3.0 von 2007


----------



## versus (20. Juli 2008)

meik.t schrieb:


> avalanche 3.0 von 2007



macht dann 361/169, meik


----------



## Radlerin (24. Juli 2008)

93er (glaub ich derzeit) Tequesta 

362/169


----------



## chrrup150 (6. August 2008)

so bei mir ist nen zaskar le als rahmen dazugekommen.

362/170


----------



## alecszaskar (6. August 2008)

dazu kommt schwarzer Zaskar Rahmen

362/171
Black is beautiful


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trebo (11. August 2008)

1 x  2008 GT Avalanche 3


363/171


----------



## mani.r (11. August 2008)

GT DHi 08
GT Sanction 08

365/171


----------



## kingmoe (11. August 2008)

Aus einem Rahmen wurde ein Rad, also jetzt:

366/170


----------



## bikegeissel (11. August 2008)

367/170

Der Aufbau ging plötzlich ganz schnell und Bikder machen war mal wieder in Vergessenheit geraten


----------



## Muckelchen (12. August 2008)

368/170

  GT - Palomar wie Neu


----------



## Syborg (18. August 2008)

So, dann will ich auch mal ran...........

*Kompletträder:*
Zaskar LE - 1996
LTS 1 - 1996
2* GT BMX

*Rahmen:*
LTS 1 - 1996 (gerade im Aufbau)

TENDENZ STEIGEND !! 


*371/171*


----------



## Syborg (18. August 2008)

Sorry, da war ich wohl zu schnell !! 

Hab noch mal im Keller nachgeschaut, da lag noch was und glänzte....

Rahmen:

Zaskar LE - 1995

371/172


----------



## albundi (26. August 2008)

Ja dann will ich auch mal:

1996 LTS Komplett

372/172


----------



## mountymaus (1. September 2008)

Hallöle um 3:58 Uhr haben wir zuwachs bekommen.......
Ein GT-Lotto von 2001

372/ 173


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (1. September 2008)

und bei mir gabs einen wechsel von rahmen zu rad zu verzeichnen:

373 / 172

das *türkise zaskar* ist fertig - fotos gibts bald im "zeigt her..."


----------



## Kelme (1. September 2008)

GT Bravado (1996) und GT Avalanche (SSP)
375 / 172


----------



## kathoz (1. September 2008)

zur zeit bei mir nur 1 Rahmen , hoffe ihn aber demnächst endlich aufbauen zu können.

 375 / 173


----------



## zaskar-le (5. September 2008)

+ 1 gelbes Stahlgeröhr 

375 / 174


----------



## kingmoe (6. September 2008)

1 komplettes Karakoram hatte ich vergessen und ein Rahmen ist dazugekommen, also jetzt

376 / 175


----------



## versus (13. September 2008)

ein lightning rahmen kam dazu und wurde gleich zum rad, wofür das gelbe zaskar nun wieder nur rahmen ist, also:

376 / 176


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alecszaskar (16. September 2008)

ein weisser Zaskar Rahmen wurde durch den Schwamm aufgesogen 

376 / 177

Konfigurationsvorstellungen werden ab heute angenommen


----------



## kathoz (19. September 2008)

ein 19.96er Avalanche LE das als Stadtrad verwendet werden wird ist bei mir eingetroffen *
377 / 177*


----------



## maatik (19. September 2008)

ein LTS THERMO 18" Rahmen.  Endlich...

377/178


----------



## Janikulus (20. September 2008)

tja... einer musste gehen, aber Maatik (eins drueber) ist der Glueckliche!

*377 / 177*


----------



## tofu1000 (24. Oktober 2008)

*377 / 178*
Ein STS DS mehr...


----------



## kathoz (24. Oktober 2008)

*378 / 177*
ein Rahmen ging und wurde nach langer laaaaaaaaaanger Zeit zu einem Komplettrad aufgebaut  , to be continued...


----------



## bvarnfullagts (26. Oktober 2008)

Going to bring the average up!  Thiis my collection with my families bikes included

1991 18" Xizang Polished
1992 19" Xizang Polished
1996 18" Psyclone Black
1998 58cm Edge Ti Polished
1998 56cm Edge Ti Polished
1994 58cm Edge Steel Blue
1993 14.5" Zaskar aqua ano
1994 14.5" Zaskar Purple ano
1993 18" Zaskar Purple ano
1996 18" Zaskar Red ano
1991 19" Zaskar Ball Burnished
1992 18" Zaskar Ball Burnished
10/1990 18" Zaskar Ball Burnished
1997 56cm Aero Edge Red Ano
1992 20/18 Quatrefoil Tandem Midnight Aurora
1995 14.5" 24" wheel Zaskar Ball Burnished
1992 Pantera Grey
1988 Karakoram Elite Blue
1999 650c Edge Ti RWB national team colors (Only two made for 2000 Sydney Triathlete)
1997 19" LTS-1 Black and Red ano
1998 19" LTS-1500-DH Ball Burnished
2007 Todd Wells Zaskar Team aluminum Blue
2007 Todd Wells Zaskar Team aluminum Silver
2008 Todd Wells Beijing Zaskar Team Carbon white w/RWB decals
2008 M Zaskar Re-issue Ball Burnished
2008 L Zaskar Re-issue Ball Burbished
1997 18" Outpost Yellow/Red/Black
1998 18" Xizang Polished
1993 18" Zaskar Ball Burnished


----------



## Janikulus (26. Oktober 2008)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> Going to bring the average up!  Thiis my collection with my families bikes included



are all these bikes build up? or just frames?


----------



## kingmoe (26. Oktober 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> are all these bikes build up? or just frames?



If not just frames:


----------



## aggressor2 (26. Oktober 2008)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> Going to bring the average up!  Thiis my collection with my families bikes included
> 
> 1991 18" Xizang Polished
> 1992 19" Xizang Polished
> ...



Egal ob aufgebaut oder nich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bvarnfullagts (27. Oktober 2008)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> Going to bring the average up!  Thiis my collection with my families bikes included
> 
> See list below again.... added complete, frame or building up behind them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Janikulus (27. Oktober 2008)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> See list below again.... added complete, frame or building up behind them.



ok thanks, so here is the update with your complete bikes and frames

*395 / 189*

(in this forum the members have 395 complete bikes and 189 frames all together)

oh, yes impressive collection! Did you show some pictures? If not, you can do this here:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=195068


----------



## KaZuO (6. November 2008)

396 / 188
ein Rahmen ist fahrfertig!


----------



## no_budgeT (6. November 2008)

*397 / 189*
Zaskar & LOBO-Rahmen


----------



## -lupo- (6. November 2008)

398  /  188

DHi fertig!


----------



## Kruko (26. November 2008)

Ein Rahmen ist aufgebaut:

Der Zaskar 20th Anniversary ist aufgebaut

Somit wären wir bei

399/187

und der nächste folgt sofort


----------



## mountymaus (26. November 2008)

Der zweite Rahmen ist auch aufgebaut......
Somit komme ich in den Genuss eine Runde Zahl zu Posten.....

400/186


----------



## Marvin T. (4. Dezember 2008)

hab den Thread grad entdeckt, dann kommt meins auch mal dazu 

401/186


----------



## Davidbelize (4. Dezember 2008)

402/186


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckelchen (5. Dezember 2008)

402/188


----------



## LeFrankdrien (5. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

wird mal Zeit, dass ich auch ein Update poste:

Alter Stand:
Räder:
Edge Titan
Xizang Team
Karakoram

Rahmen
I-Drive pro
ZR 1.0 Lotto mobistar
GT Zaskar
Xizang

Neuer Stand:

Räder:

Edge ti
ZR 1 Lotto Mobistar
Karakoram '96
Xizang Team
Zaskar '03

Rahmen:

Bravado Le '93
Zaskar '96
Xizang '95

Sodele, macht dann:

404/ 187

VG
Peter


----------



## oldman (5. Dezember 2008)

so, ein update - alter stand:
xizang 18"
xizang 16"
psyclone 18"
lts 16"

20th ist weg
gelbes psyclone ist weg


343/158

jetzt aufgebaut:
xizang 16"
xizang 18"
psyclone 18"

alles andere ist weg, d.h.

403/187

bei GT gibt ja nur noch Plaste und Bauxit ...., nix mehr mit Titan und Stahl


----------



## Kint (6. Dezember 2008)

*404 / 185* musste neu zählen...


----------



## TigersClaw (14. Dezember 2008)

Sanction 1.0 Bike gekauft
Backwoods 97 Frame verkauft

*405 / 184*


----------



## kloetenkoem (14. Dezember 2008)

408 - 186
na gut: zwei zaskar rahmen wieder dazu
und je ein LTS 2, Avalanche LE & Zaskar XS auf die Haben-Seite der kompletten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Hinterland (14. Dezember 2008)

Update
Bike:
GT Avalanche 2006
GT Avalanche 1991
GT Ricochet 1994
GT ZR 2000 2000


Rahmen:
GT Zaskar Race2001
GT Avalanche2007
GT ZR 1.0 Lotto
GT Tequesta 1991
GT Zaskar Team2007
GT Ur - Zaskar 1992



*409 / 189*


----------



## santacruza (20. Dezember 2008)

409/190 lts leider noch ohne hufe und cantisockel/bremse und daher zähl ichs mal als rahmen


----------



## Kruko (20. Dezember 2008)

Dank Volker wieder einer mehr im Haus

GT XCR LE (2000) Rahmen

macht also

409/191


----------



## versus (20. Dezember 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Dank Volker wieder einer mehr im Haus
> 
> GT XCR LE (2000) Rahmen
> 
> ...


gerne


----------



## hoeckle (20. Dezember 2008)

versus schrieb:


> gerne


 



aber nicht den, oder....???


----------



## Kruko (20. Dezember 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> aber nicht den, oder....???




nein


----------



## cleiende (20. Dezember 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Dank Volker wieder einer mehr im Haus
> 
> GT XCR LE (2000) Rahmen
> 
> ...



Passt das hier denn Alles?

Versus verkauft einen Rahmen an GT-Heini.
Zähler vorher: 409/190
Zähler nachher: 409/191

Das geht nur auf wenn versus zwischenzeitlich einen weiteren Rahmen erworben hat.


----------



## Kruko (20. Dezember 2008)

Wo bitte steht, dass versus einen Rahmen verkauft hat??

Ihr interpretiert da etwas, was nicht stimmt.

Der XCR LE kam von außerhalb und versus hat mir geholfen. Dafür tausend Dank


----------



## versus (21. Dezember 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Wo bitte steht, dass versus einen Rahmen verkauft hat??
> 
> Ihr interpretiert da etwas, was nicht stimmt.
> 
> Der XCR LE kam von außerhalb und versus hat mir geholfen. Dafür tausend Dank



 seid ihr wahnsinnig??? ich werde doch meinen i2k nicht hergeben!
ein ehemaliger sammler unweit von zürich hatte noch ein schätzchen für jörg im keller UND zwei neue gt-hosen, die er mir für eine eher symbolische summe überlassen hat


----------



## cleiende (21. Dezember 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Wo bitte steht, dass versus einen Rahmen verkauft hat??
> 
> Ihr interpretiert da etwas, was nicht stimmt.
> 
> Der XCR LE kam von außerhalb und versus hat mir geholfen. Dafür tausend Dank



Is ja gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (2. Januar 2009)

410/191

Juhuu , ein XCR 1000 TEAM von 1999 in Größe S. Jetzt muss nur noch der Postmann klingeln. Ein verspätetes Weihnachtsgeschenk, was ich Neujahr erstanden habe.


----------



## Melnibone (18. Januar 2009)

ok, dann werd ich auch mal, zeit wirds ja:

90`er Zaskar bb
Karakoram K2 1990
Zaskar Team 2007

Macht dann wohl:

413/191


----------



## hoeckle (18. Januar 2009)

so, musste mal durch die ganzen postings durch....



hoeckle schrieb:


> bike:
> 
> GT Timberline ´85
> GT Xizang ´92
> ...


 

rot ist neu dazugekommen. da 2 davon aber schon erfasst sind und nur intern weitergereicht wurden, sie jetzt von mir nur in der kategorie verschoben.


416/189


----------



## zaskar-le (19. Januar 2009)

+ 1 Komplettrad GT Bravado LE 1993
- 1 Rahmen (Psyclone). Da er aber im Forum an einen GT-Freund vergeben wurde, lasse ich ich einfach stehen.

Somit:

417/189

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## versus (23. Februar 2009)

bei mir hat sich in den letzten wochen auch wieder einiges getan:

+ 1 x zaskar `99 14.5" rahmen
+ 1 x sts `97 18" rahmen
+ 1 x psyclone `97 16" rahmen

macht 

417/192


----------



## mountymaus (23. Februar 2009)

Und wenn wir schon dabei sind 

GT Zaskar LE 1996 anodized red in 16 Zoll 

Damit wären wir bei

417/193


----------



## Bastieeeh (23. Februar 2009)

Kids Zaskar Komplettrad - Fotos folgen an entsprechender Stelle

418/193


----------



## gtbiker (23. Februar 2009)

Avalanche (fast fertig) ist dazugekommen 

419/193


----------



## Syborg (28. Februar 2009)

Update:

Zaskar 1991
Zaskar 1992
LTS-1 1997

*419/196*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (28. Februar 2009)

Auch von mir mal ein Update:

Räder:

Zaskar LE 96
Zaskar 96
STS 1000DS 97
20th
ZR1000
STS Lobo
Dyno Slammer

+ Zaskar LE rotelox 96

- LTS 1 97
- Xizang 97

Rahmen:

keine mehr...

418/195


----------



## versus (28. Februar 2009)

Janikulus schrieb:


> - Xizang 97



 wieso das denn?


----------



## hoeckle (28. Februar 2009)

versus schrieb:


> wieso das denn?


 
weil der xixanghype vorüber ist und die schlauen ihre rechtzeitig vertickt haben. jetzt sitzen wir auf dem wertlosen titanschrott.....


----------



## Janikulus (28. Februar 2009)

versus schrieb:


> wieso das denn?



naja, war nicht unbedingt eine leichte Entscheidung, aber es wurden irgendwie zu viele (so an die 10-12) und das Aufbauen der Räder verlangt Zeit und auch Kohle, geschweige denn die Zeit zu haben sie alle artgerecht zu Fahren. Ich bin irgendwie nicht der Fan von blizblanken Sammlerstücken die im Keller rumstehen, und das mit dem Sammel-Retro-Edel-NOS-Wahn wollte ich mir eh nicht antun, da fühle ich mich irgendwie nicht mehr frei sondern abhängig...

Aber keine Sorge, das Xizang ist an einen anderen GT Fan aus Frankreich gegangen, der glaube ich gerade seine Leidenschaft dafür entdeckt hat.


----------



## kingmoe (28. Februar 2009)

Janikulus schrieb:


> naja, war nicht unbedingt eine leichte Entscheidung, aber es wurden irgendwie zu viele (so an die 10-12) und das Aufbauen der Räder verlangt Zeit und auch Kohle, geschweige denn die Zeit zu haben sie alle artgerecht zu Fahren. Ich bin irgendwie nicht der Fan von blizblanken Sammlerstücken die im Keller rumstehen, und das mit dem Sammel-Retro-Edel-NOS-Wahn wollte ich mir eh nicht antun, da fühle ich mich irgendwie nicht mehr frei sondern abhängig...
> 
> Aber keine Sorge, das Xizang ist an einen anderen GT Fan aus Frankreich gegangen, der glaube ich gerade seine Leidenschaft dafür entdeckt hat.



Du bist ein weiser Mann! Und das ist jetzt keine Ironie 
10-12 Räder, da will ich auch wieder hin. Also runter auf 10-12.
Und das wird auch klappen, schneller, als manch Einer mir zutraut ;-)


----------



## versus (28. Februar 2009)

@janikulus: kann ich verstehen und verfahre eigentlich genauso.



kingmoe schrieb:


> Du bist ein weiser Mann! Und das ist jetzt keine Ironie
> 10-12 Räder, da will ich auch wieder hin. Also runter auf 10-12.



12 war eigentlich auch meine obergrenze, aber ich bin gerade im begriff diese zu überschreiten 
2008 waren es wirklich zu viele. 2009 ist dann enthaltsamkeit angesagt - SO AB APRIL ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (28. Februar 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> weil der xixanghype vorüber ist und die schlauen ihre rechtzeitig vertickt haben. jetzt sitzen wir auf dem wertlosen titanschrott.....



tststs... du nun wieder


----------



## bvarnfullagts (28. Februar 2009)

versus schrieb:


> tststs... du nun wieder





hoeckle schrieb:


> weil der xixanghype vorüber ist und die schlauen ihre rechtzeitig vertickt haben. jetzt sitzen wir auf dem wertlosen titanschrott.....




No not so.....you see the demand creates the price and there was a guy from Boulder with three 18" and I had 5 and there were two others also.....so 10...yes 10...18" Xizang frames were listed or available from 11/4/08 until now after there was only one in like three months prior.  So the demand for 18's is likely filled.  Now if you have a 16 or a 20 the demand is huge.....but there is nothing to be found so if one is listed it will go higher!
Wait three weeks oldman and and try to sell when someone else is not and be willing to ship worldwide and you will get what you want for it.


----------



## hoeckle (28. Februar 2009)

versus schrieb:


> tststs... du nun wieder


 

das war gar nicht so böse gemeint, wie man das lesen könnte. zudem janikulus absolut recht hat. ging mir bei meinen moppeds auch dann so und leider habe ich meine grenze vor kurzem überschritten.... naja, dafür freut sich dann bald jemand anderes



bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> No not so.....you see the demand creates the price and there was a guy from Boulder with three 18" and I had 5 and there were two others also.....so 10...yes 10...18" Xizang frames were listed or available from 11/4/08 until now after there was only one in like three months prior. So the demand for 18's is likely filled. Now if you have a 16 or a 20 the demand is huge.....but there is nothing to be found so if one is listed it will go higher!
> Wait three weeks oldman and and try to sell when someone else is not and be willing to ship worldwide and you will get what you want for it.


 
hi kevin, if you ever find a reasonable pulse or gtb in 58cm, feel free to make me an offer...

regards

feri

ot ende


----------



## versus (28. Februar 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> das war gar nicht so böse gemeint, wie man das lesen könnte.



schon verstanden 



hoeckle schrieb:


> ...und leider habe ich meine grenze vor kurzem überschritten.... naja, dafür freut sich dann bald jemand anderes



ich eben auch - siehe verkaufs-thread  

so, jetzt aber genug o.t. (habe es ja selbst angefangen) und weiter mit dem zahlenwerk.










p.s. mail bekommen?


----------



## bvarnfullagts (28. Februar 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> das war gar nicht so böse gemeint, wie man das lesen könnte. zudem janikulus absolut recht hat. ging mir bei meinen moppeds auch dann so und leider habe ich meine grenze vor kurzem überschritten.... naja, dafür freut sich dann bald jemand anderes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I ever find one reasonable I think the 58 would go in my stable first and then yours as that's one I've really taken a lkiking to in the last year or so.  With the SS-Fixie market being so strong over hear they always go way high.


----------



## oclvfan (13. März 2009)

hallo ihr lieben, mal ne frage die euer expertenwissen fordert. kann mir einer von euch vielleicht das gewicht eines GT STS thermoplast hauptrahmens angeben? größe 18 oder noch besser 20 zoll. ohne lager, achsen, ohne hinterbau, ohne dämpfer, ect. das nackte vordere dreieck. Es ist der rahmen so anno 1997 der auch im steuerrohr eine alumuffe hat. die XC version.

danke und liebe grüße, al.


----------



## versus (13. März 2009)

oclvfan schrieb:


> hallo ihr lieben, mal ne frage die euer expertenwissen fordert. kann mir einer von euch vielleicht das gewicht eines GT STS thermoplast hauptrahmens angeben? größe 18 oder noch besser 20 zoll. ohne lager, achsen, ohne hinterbau, ohne dämpfer, ect. das nackte vordere dreieck. Es ist der rahmen so anno 1997 der auch im steuerrohr eine alumuffe hat. die XC version.
> 
> danke und liebe grüße, al.



wo du schon so unaufdringlich fragst werde ich gleich heute abend mein sts zerlegen, dämpfer, schrauben und lager ausbauen und die buchsen auspressen. soll ich die decals auch abpulen, oder geht das auch so. 
ach was, ich machs einfach. tom kann ja wieder neue machen...


----------



## mountymaus (13. März 2009)

versus schrieb:


> wo du schon so unaufdringlich fragst werde ich gleich heute abend mein sts zerlegen, dämpfer, schrauben und lager ausbauen und die buchsen auspressen. soll ich die decals auch abpulen, oder geht das auch so.
> ach was, ich machs einfach. tom kann ja wieder neue machen...




Ey versus, die Waage solltest du auch noch eichen lassen....


----------



## oclvfan (13. März 2009)

hallo ihr lieben, wollt eure eingeschworenen runde nicht belästigen, dachte nur sowas wüsstet ihr im schlaf. es gibt hier im forum doch abbildungen von leuten die in ihren kellern massen von fertigen und halbfertigen STS in den verschiedensten varianten stehen haben. auch einzelne Hauptrahmen ohne lagerstuff, möglicherweise sogar ohne decals . dennoch ist es solbstverständlich eine bitte die ich habe, und als solche ist es euer gutes recht sie abzulehnen. insoweit, dennoch danke und liebe grüße, al.


----------



## Davidbelize (13. März 2009)

ist zwar off topic




glaube mir,hätte den rahmen jemand im moment solo rumzuligen,wär er längst gewogen worden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (15. März 2009)

*419/195*

GT Pantera 1992 

Tom


----------



## oldman (15. März 2009)

418/195

das xizang ist verkauft, ist aber im forum geblieben


----------



## planetsmasher (3. April 2009)

419/194


----------



## Diggler (3. April 2009)

2 x Zaskar 18" und 16" BB
*421/194*


----------



## TigersClaw (3. April 2009)

Backwoods verkauft:

*420/194*


----------



## versus (3. April 2009)

aus dem psyclone rahmen wurde ein rad:

421 / 193

...und was für eins


----------



## versus (3. April 2009)

und das bravado frameset fast vergessen:

421/124


----------



## Bastieeeh (4. April 2009)

Ich korrigiere das mal:

421/194


----------



## Janikulus (4. April 2009)

sorry mal wieder ins negative, BMX verkauft...

420/194


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (4. April 2009)

plus psyclone hab isch verjessennn...

421/194

so jetzt sieht es wieder besser aus.


----------



## B-Ston3D (5. April 2009)

422 / 194


----------



## oldman (16. April 2009)

422/195

mir ist ein 91er Tachyon Rahmenset zugeflogen


----------



## DerAugsburger (16. April 2009)

1 X GT Avalanche 3.0 (Will es niee niiee abgeben wollen, und das sag ich schon nach dem ersten Rag!)

____________

gruß

Alex

423/195


----------



## lfo (17. April 2009)

Avalanche LE Rahmen in 18"  (1996)
EDGE Rahmen RH 56 (1997)

Force AL RH 58 (1998) 

423/197


----------



## lfo (9. Mai 2009)

Avalanche LE Rahmen in 18"  (1996) (verkauft)

- EDGE aufgebaut RH 56 (1997)
- Force AL RH 58 Rahmen (1998) 

424/196


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (9. Mai 2009)

ZR Lotto Rahmen

424 / 197


----------



## burschilan (16. Mai 2009)

Endlich ist mein´94er Zaskar fahrbereit.

Neuer Stand:
425 / 196


----------



## an1123 (17. Mai 2009)

426 / 196

Zaskar Team 2007


----------



## DeepStar23 (17. Mai 2009)

429 / 196

Edge,Zaskar,RTS


----------



## schallundrauch (17. Mai 2009)

429 / 197

GT Tequesta '96 

Noch ist es ein nackiger Rahmen


----------



## Tucana (19. Mai 2009)

GT Zaskar LE 1997
GT Ruckus 1.0
*
431/197*


----------



## timorino (26. Mai 2009)

GT Zaskar LE 18" BB

432/197


----------



## Beelzebub (26. Mai 2009)

18" Zassi und ein 18" Tempest


434/197


----------



## schallundrauch (6. Juni 2009)

Das 96er Tequesta ist endlich fertig, also +1/-1

435/196


----------



## cbk (6. Juni 2009)

437 / 197 (+2 / +1)

Wobei der eine Rahmen noch auf dem Postweg zu mir ist. Also bald dann drei fertige Räder. 

Fertig:
- rts-2 (aus 1994)
- zr 1.0 (aus 2003)

Rahmen:
- 20th Zaskar (aus 2007)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (6. Juni 2009)

437/198[/QUOTE]

+ ein Force 1.0 Rahmen


----------



## ceee (9. Juni 2009)

438/197

Der unverbaute Kara Rahmen ist nun nicht mehr unverbaut 

Chris...


----------



## Kruko (19. Juli 2009)

Zwei Zugänge

Bravado & Marathon

440/197


----------



## Davidbelize (19. Juli 2009)

auch 2 zugänge  richter und terramoto


440/199


----------



## bvarnfullagts (19. Juli 2009)

Three frames 96 Edge Steel, 94 Psyclone, 90 Avalanche

440/202


----------



## zaskar-le (19. Juli 2009)

stimmt, meine "Geheimwaffe" für den Contest 2010 habe ich ja noch gar nicht eingetragen... 

440 / 203


----------



## gtbiker (19. Juli 2009)

Ick hab och wat neues, wa.

440/204


----------



## Fluffi (29. Juli 2009)

´99 Tempest

441/204


----------



## ohneworte (29. Juli 2009)

442/207


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chat Chambers (29. Juli 2009)

443/206

Karakoram Elite komplett, Tschüss STS DH Rahmen


----------



## athlet1 (30. Juli 2009)

443/207
 97er Zaskar LE Rahmen


----------



## Deleted 15311 (30. Juli 2009)

MoinMoin


Schnapszahl....

444/207

-97er GT STS-DH

Grüße

Nils


----------



## RidgeBack (30. Juli 2009)

445/207

[SIZE=-1]*2001er GT  iDrive Team*[/SIZE]


----------



## versus (31. Juli 2009)

97er performer mit bestem dank an feri fürs stiften und insa fürs organisieren 

446/207


----------



## lfo (31. Juli 2009)

-  Force AL (1998) Rahmen

+ Bravado LE (1993) Rahmen

446/207


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chewbacca11 (31. Juli 2009)

Gt avalanche 3.0 disc 2009

447/207


----------



## aggressor2 (6. August 2009)

94er GT Karakoram Elite komplett
2007er GT Zaskar Team auseinandergenommen

macht: 447/208


----------



## chewbacca11 (6. August 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> 94er GT Karakoram Elite komplett
> 2007er GT Zaskar Team auseinandergenommen
> 
> macht: 447/208




macht im übrigen 449/208


----------



## aggressor2 (6. August 2009)

chewbacca11 schrieb:


> macht im übrigen 449/208



ich denke nicht...
mein zaskar team war shcon seit langem in der zählung drin -> habs auseinandergenommen -> macht einen rahmen mehr -> sprich ein komplettrad weniger -> 446/208 -> aber karakoram als komplettrad dazu -> macht: 447/208

gell?


----------



## chewbacca11 (6. August 2009)

Gut jetzt hab ichs.


----------



## aggressor2 (6. August 2009)

gut
also dann lieber mod, bitte die letzten 4 beiträge löschen 
danke


----------



## mountymaus (25. August 2009)

Dann mache ich mal weiter. 
Gestern kam ein Neuzugang zu mir  

GT-Force 

448/208


----------



## aggressor2 (29. August 2009)

gt zaskar team 2007 verkauft,
karakoram vorerst zerlegt.

447/208


----------



## Danulf (1. September 2009)

Zaskar, Bj. ca. 1991 

448/208


----------



## DeepStar23 (5. September 2009)

452/208

Hans Rey Signature, Ruckus 1.0-Fully, 91er Zaskar und dat Backwoods sind dazu gekommen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe yeti (5. September 2009)

455/208


----------



## kingmoe (6. September 2009)

455/205


----------



## Wolfman LE (27. September 2009)

*456/205*


----------



## versus (27. September 2009)

ein komplettrad in plastik dazu:

457/205


----------



## Rennkram (18. Oktober 2009)

*458/205


*


----------



## korat (31. Oktober 2009)

461/205


----------



## gnss (14. November 2009)

460/206


----------



## Kruko (19. November 2009)

Winterrad GT Avalanche 2.0 hinzu

461/206


----------



## Janikulus (19. November 2009)

461/205

- Force Rahmen
+ Force Komplettbike
- STS Lobo Komplettbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettentrumm (23. November 2009)

463/206

+ RTS 2, 1993, Fahrrad
+ Tequesta, 1993, Fahrrad
+ Zaskar, 1993, Rahmen


----------



## kingmoe (23. November 2009)

462/204


----------



## trek970 (28. November 2009)

*465/205*

GT Richter 8.0 1993, GT Avalanche 1995, GT STS 1500DS 1998 fahrbereit
GT RTS-2 1993 Rahmen


----------



## gnss (28. November 2009)

*465/204*


----------



## zaskar-le (28. November 2009)

465/205

(green elox)


----------



## kingmoe (29. November 2009)

462/206


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nectar (29. November 2009)

outpost '98
463/206


----------



## Krank (15. Dezember 2009)

Gt it1 2006

464/206


----------



## Stemmel (3. Januar 2010)

465 / 205


----------



## Kruko (3. Januar 2010)

Ach da lang ja auch Weihnachten etwas unter der Tanne

GT Edge Titanium

465/206


----------



## bvarnfullagts (4. Januar 2010)

*472/210*


Frames added:
99 Zaskar LE Cosmic Sunrise
92 18" Bravado Red
93 Bravado LE Team Scream
96 Psyclone Team Scream

Complete bikes added:
1999 Zaskar LE 18" Cosmic Sunrise
1998 Lightning 18"
1992 Bravado Red
1991 Zaskar x 3
1990 Tachyon 22"


----------



## krawa (24. Januar 2010)

Nach den ich sehr lange dieses Forum passiv mitgelesen habe, werde ich mich nun auch mal aktiv einbringen

474 / 212

Räder
2 x LTS
Rahmen
1x LTS 
1x RTS


----------



## coredump (24. Februar 2010)

Ist ja witzig das hier fast die Hälfte der GTs als nackte Rahmen gehortet werden 
Aber ich mach da keine Ausnahme:



> 475 / 214


Rad
1 x Avalanche

Rahmen
1x Outpost Stahl
1x 94' Zaskar BB


----------



## Kruko (24. Februar 2010)

Dann mal etwas gegen das Horten

Das Edge Ti ist fertig aufgebaut

Macht

476/213


----------



## krawa (26. Februar 2010)

Leider 3 weniger!!!!
Ich will auch einmal von den verbotenen fremden Früchten kosten(Hot Chili)



475 / 211

1x LTS aufgebaut


----------



## korat (2. März 2010)

ganz vergessen:

475 / 212


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mäxx__ (2. März 2010)

475/213


----------



## trek970 (6. März 2010)

476/212

mein RTS2 Rahmen ist für die erste Frühlingsausfahrt aufgebaut  .
Doch erst mal warten, bis der Neuschnee wieder taut.


----------



## cleiende (13. März 2010)

476/211

Ein Rahmen ist auf dem Weg nach Berlin.


----------



## gtbiker (13. März 2010)

*478/211*
Outpost Trail letztens fertig geworden
Backwoods heute fertig geworden


----------



## DonCamillo1978 (13. März 2010)

479/211


----------



## Janikulus (21. März 2010)

*480/211*


+ ein 94er Karakoram!


----------



## Pfaelzerschobbe (22. März 2010)

Na dann will ich auch mal.
Ist zwar nur eins aber immerhin.

EIn GT Zaskar BB 19", Rahmen Baujahr 1997, Modelljahr 1998, mit kompletter XTR-Gruppe (also alles was Schaltung und Bremse betrifft), Judy SL, Sram9.0 SL Naben in Weiß mit schwarzen Speichen und Felgen (nicht ganz Original aber mir gefällts), Steuerstatz von Race Face poliert. 
Der Rest ehrer unbedeutend.

481/211


----------



## everclear (22. März 2010)

95er Avalanche LE

482/211


----------



## gabarinza (31. März 2010)

483/??
Was bedeutet die 2. Zahl?

Handelt sich um ein 94er Zaskar, das leider im Keller verstaubt. Größe ist 20", mit ner Judy DH, Syncros, Race Face, Ringlé etc.
Wenn jmd. interesse an dem Teil hätte, dann einfach melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (31. März 2010)

Erste Zahl bedeuted fahrfertige Räder
Zweite Zahl bedeuted Rahmen


----------



## Ronaan (31. März 2010)

484/210

Den einzelnen Rahmen endlich irgendwann letztes Jahr fertiggemacht (glaube im Sommer).

Jetzt also ein Karakoram 1992 und ein Generationenmix-Bike auf Basis Team Avalanche 1991


----------



## landsbee (12. April 2010)

491/212

1985 Timberline (fahrbereit)
1991 Team Avalanche (fahrbereit)
1992 Avalanche (fahrbereit)
1992 Pantera I (fahrbereit)
1992 Pantera II (fahrbereit)
1992 Pantera III (Rahmenset)
1992 Zaskar (fahrbereit, aber im Umbau)
1993 Zaskar LE (Rahmenset)
1999 Edge (fahrbereit)


----------



## Conejo Compacto (13. April 2010)

493 / 212

Gen-Mix Bravado
Gen-Mix Talera


----------



## kingmoe (18. April 2010)

494/212

Eine Talera SSP Drop Bar Stadtgurke dazu


----------



## metulski (22. April 2010)

495/212
Backwoods 1995, am Samstag auf komplett XT gepimpt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MartinGT (24. April 2010)

497/212

2008 : Avalanche 3.0 Disc
199? : RTS


----------



## Panther79 (15. Mai 2010)

501/212
bin zwar schon länger hier aber meine Bikes sind nicht mitgezählt.

Zaskar Team 2007 Custom
Avalanche 1.0 2009 Custom
i-Drive 1.0 2002 
Force 1.0 2009

bald gibt es wieder ein Ricochet 1993, freu mich schon auf den kleinen hüpfer, war mein erstes GT Bike

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Miko-LTS (26. Mai 2010)

502/212

bin neu hier...

Mein Bike..

GT LTS 1(?) von 1996 mit Titanschwinge. XTR und nen paar anderen Goodies...

grad dabei das bissl auf Retro zu machen


----------



## Ronaan (16. Juli 2010)

501/213

Team Avalanche ist vom Komplettbike zum Rahmen geschrumpft....


----------



## hoeckle (16. Juli 2010)

501/212

zaskar ink-blue verschenkt...


----------



## esp262 (16. Juli 2010)

503/213
mein 96er avalanche fahrbereit
mein 2008er avalanche fahrbereit
und mein 94er backwoods rahmen


----------



## epic2006 (17. Juli 2010)

*503/214
* 
Xizang vorgestern in Empfang genommen. Ob es nun wirklich eins mehr ist weiß ich nicht, da es hier aus dem Forum kommt. (Der Vorbesitzer kann ja bei Bedarf korrigieren)

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## planetsmasher (9. August 2010)

503/215


----------



## Kruko (9. August 2010)

Bei mir gab es ja auch noch Zuwachs

Komplettrad:   GT Force 1.0
Rahmen:         GT Zaskar LE 1999

Macht also

*504/216*


----------



## Weinstrasse (9. August 2010)

...und ich bin neu im GT-Suchtzentrum ;-)

1997er Timberline, 22", titanfarben

*505/216*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CoxHell (10. August 2010)

*506/216*


----------



## nectar (29. August 2010)

sanction 3.0 2008

 507/216


----------



## Bullfighter (29. August 2010)

Komplettrad:
GT Strike und seit gestern ein 1996 GT Zaskar LE
Rahmen:
GT ZR 1.0, GT Outpost Trail von 1994
*509/218*


----------



## burschilan (30. August 2010)

Rahmen :
GT EDGE 1995, RH 56cm

509/219


----------



## burschilan (30. August 2010)

Rahmen :
GT EDGE 1995, RH 56cm

509/219

So jetzt in der richtigen größe!


----------



## mani.r (30. August 2010)

GT Force Carbon M

*509/220*


----------



## zixi (31. August 2010)

...und mein Xizang LE!

macht summa summarum

510/220


----------



## kingmoe (2. September 2010)

Team Avalanche Frameset "Midnight Aurora" in befreundete Hände abgegeben, also

510/219


----------



## esp262 (2. September 2010)

hab ein LTS rahmen hier ausm forum 

510 /220


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (20. September 2010)

habe ein LTS-4 komplettrad und ein zaskar rahmen

511 /221


----------



## Deleted 112231 (21. September 2010)

GT Bravado LE 1992:

512/221


----------



## Willard (21. September 2010)

Hat sich ja nun auch schon was bei mir gesammelt:

Zaskar LE
Palomar
Edge Ti
ZR 1.0

516/221


----------



## ohneworte (21. September 2010)

516/222

Zusätzlich einen LTS-Thermoplast Rahmen


----------



## kingmoe (23. September 2010)

Und wieder

516/221

da mein Fixie-Rahmenset jetzt woanders ein neues Leben als Polo-Bike führen wird.


----------



## MartinGT (23. September 2010)

516/221

Avalanche 3.0 Disc weg, dafür GT Pro Performer dazugekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (23. September 2010)

515/221

war der pro performer vom lukas. ride on!


----------



## salzbrezel (23. September 2010)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> 1x Zaskar Race 2001 Straßenaufbau
> 1x Zaskar Race 2001 MTB-Aufbau
> 1x STS 1000DS 1998
> 1x LTS 5 1996
> ...



Alle verkauft, meine GT Sucht hat sich irgendwie gelegt. Ich fand es damals kurz nach der Pleite von GT sehr schön, für 50 einen Zaskar zu bekommen, weil keiner was von der Insoventen Firma wissen wollte. Außerdem fand ich die Atmosphäre hier im GT Forum super. 
Leider gibt es schon lange keine "Sonderangebote" mehr bei eBay zu erstehen (auch wenn's zwischendurch schonmal schlimmer war). Und viele alte Hasen, die immer einen super Umgangston hatten, geholfen haben und sehr kompetent waren, habe das Forum verlassen oder sind nicht mehr sehr aktiv. Der Reiz ist weg...

Deswegen:

511/221


----------



## mountymaus (26. September 2010)

So, den Rahmen nicht mitgezählt, da der Aufbau recht schnell über die Bühne gehen sollte.

1x GT-Zaskar Carbon Team

512/221


----------



## Sauerlandracer (27. September 2010)

513 / 221

Ein GT Zaskar LE von 1997 in ball burnished.


----------



## megaloman (1. Oktober 2010)

514 / 221
GT Force 2.0 

bald kommt noch ein zaskar oder so


----------



## Janikulus (2. Oktober 2010)

514 / 220

ein Rahmen weniger, ist aber nicht weit weg gelandet...


----------



## bvarnfullagts (4. Oktober 2010)

Been a while since I've updated

Added:
95 GT Edge steel complete
96 GT Edge Steel CX complete
95 Team LTS complete
95 Team RTS frame
98 Psyclone frame
91 Cyclone complete now
87 Avalanche complete
88 Avalanche complete
89 Avalanche complete
90 Team Avalanche complete
91 Team Avalanche complete


Sold:
LTS 1000DS frame
92 Zaskar LE frame
91 Zaskar frame
93 Zaskar LE Frame Prurple ano
521/218


----------



## hardcorehaude (11. Oktober 2010)

jemand von euch könnte bald 2 mehr sein eigen nennen -> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=313340


----------



## chrrup150 (11. Oktober 2010)

hatte auch 2 rahmen zugänge:

ein edge ti (schon was länger)

und nen bravado le


521/220


----------



## Orpheus (16. Oktober 2010)

Dann will ich auch mal!

Komplettrad: 97èr GT LTS
Rahmen: 98èr GT Zaskar

522/221


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onze80 (16. Oktober 2010)

523 / 221

Zaskar LE 1993, allerdings außer Rahmen/Gabel nix mehr original


----------



## Bullfighter (28. November 2010)

93er Zaskar LE in Türkis ist dazu gekommen.
Das fängt an eine Sucht zu werden

523 / 222


----------



## Ekstralars (30. November 2010)

GT Psyclone 1992 Komplettrad.

524/222


----------



## Weinstrasse (30. Dezember 2010)

rotes 1998er GT Rebound in 22 Zoll
US-Modell; Komplettrad im Originalzustand

525 / 222


----------



## knicksiknacksi (4. Januar 2011)

525/220


zaskar inkblue verschenkt, xizang verkauft


----------



## planetsmasher (5. Januar 2011)

äh, korrigier mich wenn ich gerade nen Logikfehler habe, aber Du kannst keine Rahmen aus dem Bestand nehmen, die Du vorher nicht auch eingebracht hast.
Oder hattest Du vor Nov. 2010 nen anderen Account?


----------



## versus (5. Januar 2011)

hatte er ;-)


----------



## Kruko (5. Januar 2011)

Kleines Update bei mir.

GT Zaskar Carbon Pro kam und GT Marathon 1.0 ist in gute Hände verkauft

Bleibt also bei:

525/220


----------



## F4B1 (17. Januar 2011)

Reih ich mich doch auch mal ein.
Ein GT Outpost, selbst aufgebaut mit einer X.7, dürfte wohl ziemlich einmalig so ein.
Und dann hab ich gestern mein altes XCR 4000 wiedergekriegt, muss alles mal zerlegt und gereinigt werden, dann taugt das als Winterrad.
Ich weiss, ist beides nix tolles, aber GT.

Also
527/220


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 76843 (21. Februar 2011)

*528/220* GT Zaskar 1997 frosted red


----------



## Bullfighter (12. März 2011)

Hallo mein 96 Zaskar LE ist verkauft, bleibt aber im Forum
527/220


----------



## ad-mh (1. April 2011)

Ein Pantera 16" 1996 und ein 
Stahl GT 16" 1990 (bislang ohne Bezeichnung) 

Es werden mehr. Wozu hat man denn eine Frau und zwei Kinder .

529 / 220


----------



## tofu1000 (4. April 2011)

Mensch! Die zwei Plasterahmen wohnen hier nicht mehr, also:
529 / 218

Aaaber: Ein '91 Karakoram bereits vor geraumer Zeit und fährt inzwischen auch, und ein '98 Reynolds 525 Geröhr kam halwegs fahrfertig und fährt vorerst nirgendwo mehr hin (mehr dazu bei Gelegenheit in diesem Kino...), also:

*530 / 219
*(Fahrräder / Rahmen)


----------



## Deleted 208169 (23. April 2011)

Ich steuer noch ein neues GT Force 2.0 2011 dazu ^^
Hab vor 11 Jahren nen GT BMX und nen Mointainbike gehabt und dachte mir nach den 11 Jahren Fahrradlosigkeit.......Es muss ein GT sein ^^.
Das BMX von GT werd ich mir noch besorgen 
_
somit sind es:_*
531 / 219
*(Fahrräder / Rahmen)


----------



## Rahbari (2. Mai 2013)

Hole den Fred mal hoch, weil er doch ganz witzig ist:

93er Xizang und 92er Psyclone als Komplettrad (auch wenn des Öfteren im Umbau bzw. kurz vor Fertigstellung).

Ein 96er und ein 97er Zaskar-Rahmen waren mal kurz bei mir zu Gast (zählen also nicht?!).

Zwischenstand (aber bestimmt eh nicht mehr aktuell).

*533 / 219
*(Fahrräder / Rahmen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (2. Mai 2013)

Gute Idee! 

Bei mir ist noch ein Zaskar-Rahmen eingezogen. Und mit etwas Glück aktualisiere ich morgen nochmal... 

Also:

*533 / 220
*(Fahrräder / Rahmen)


----------



## bauer4711 (2. Mai 2013)

Ich kann noch ein 93er Karakoram in fast Originalzustand beisteuern

*534 / 220
*(Fahrräder / Rahmen)


----------



## whitesheep (3. Mai 2013)

Hab ein 95er Avalanche LE und ein 98er Edge Ti beizusteuern...

*536 / 220
*(Fahrräder / Rahmen)


----------



## Oscar1 (3. Mai 2013)

Cirque = komplett
Passage = komplett
Zaskar   auch fertig      
 Backwoods ist jetzt gerupft weil ich Teile fürs Zaskar brauchte 



*539 / 221
*(Fahrräder / Rahmen)


----------



## tofu1000 (3. Mai 2013)

+ GT Legacy (ich zähl's mal zu den Rahmen, denn es wird eh erstmal auseinandergepflückt...) 

*539 / 222
*(Fahrräder / Rahmen)


----------



## blizzord (19. Mai 2013)

GT Zaskar Team 2007 aufgebaut (wird aber gerade umgebaut)
540 / 222


----------



## Stiles (23. Mai 2013)

Räder:
Zaskar LE ('93)
Outpost
Avalanche

Rahmen:
Tequesta
Palomar
Panthera

543 / 225


----------



## Sensor (24. Mai 2013)

Räder:
Zaskar LE ('98)
Talera

Rahmen:
Avalanche LE ca (96)

Gruss
Sensor


----------



## schallundrauch (26. Mai 2013)

Räder/Rahmen
Tequesta ('96)

OK, noch ist es nur ein Rahmen, aber wenigstens schon mal wieder rollfähig 

543 / 226[/QUOTE]


----------



## oCsA (28. Mai 2013)

Räder/Rahmen
Zaskar 2011 rot/weiß


544 / 226


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sensor (30. Mai 2013)

Ach soooo.
Nochmal.


Räder:
Zaskar LE ('98)
Talera

Rahmen:
Avalanche LE (96)

546 /227

Gruss
Sensor


----------



## Deleted61137 (31. Mai 2013)

Zwischen Post 391 und 392 liegen 2 Jahre in denen wohl einiges passiert ist. Die Liste wird also nicht mehr so ganz richtig sein.


----------



## tofu1000 (31. Mai 2013)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Zwischen Post 391 und 392 liegen 2 Jahre in denen wohl einiges passiert ist. Die Liste wird also nicht mehr so ganz richtig sein.



Also, wer hat hier nicht gewissenhaft aktualisiert?! Vortreten!


----------

